# Flavored honey



## mikes (May 20, 2004)

Can anyone tell me a good recipe for flavored honey and where to get the flavoring. I would like to make batches of 2gals. of several types.


----------



## ByronsBee (May 26, 2004)

Mid-Con 1-800-547-1392
all the flavors you will need


----------

